# Breeding tank



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

I am making a breeding tank for my swordtails. Right now it is cycling and has a bunch of plastic plants and a japanese moss ball. Is there anything else I should add to make it better like a bubbler or somthing?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you need a good sponge filter...scrap the fake plants and buy several bunches of hornwort..make sure you have plenty of very small foods for fry...adult foods are not really enough nourishment for fry..you should have foods that are formulated for them..
fry...young growing fish need foods that are higher in protein and fat than regular foods...so do females when preparing to spawn...all of my growing fish and breeders are regularly fed Plecocaine along with a number of other high quality foods...


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I always like to use the Hikari First Bites for the babies. Its like a powder so its easy for them to eat for the first 4 weeks after they are born.


----------

